# Up Close and Personal..with a Ferret :)



## Diana G (Apr 10, 2010)

Lilly the ferret..


----------



## belongus3 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow...she's scaryy ..Remind me to don't watch the photo lonly at night  She's a cuty anyway


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 19, 2010)

I love ferrets very cute. How old is she.


----------



## Overread (Apr 19, 2010)

And this was the last photo on Diana's camera and the only evidence as to what possibly happened to her to cause her disappearance. Thus far not even her body has been found and police are urging people to be wary of this ferocious ferret!


----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 24, 2010)

Classic capture!


----------



## Diana G (May 9, 2010)

hey! I'm alive haha! It was a tough escape though


----------



## bobnr32 (May 23, 2010)

Intersting.


----------



## Diana G (May 26, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I love ferrets very cute. How old is she.



I think she is about 2 years.


----------



## leftypony (May 26, 2010)

I'm going to have nightmares


----------



## Diana G (May 26, 2010)

leftypony said:


> I'm going to have nightmares



awww...but she's so cute ^_^


----------



## muskokagirl (May 28, 2010)

haha creepy and cute at the same time


----------

